
(Secret?) Hot Keys for the New Twitter - schlichtm
http://twitter.com/MattPRD/status/24529368483
======
sahillavingia
Hot keys are a feature (I believe) started by Google with Gmail and Reader,
that should be available in any modern web app.

They're - relatively - easy to apply with jQuery and there is no excuse. :)

